# λειτουργία του «κι» σε «Σπίτια σαν κι αυτό δεν βλέπω συχνά.»



## διαφορετικός

Ποια είναι η λειτουργία του «κι» σε αυτή η εξής φράση;
«Σπίτια σαν κι αυτό δεν βλέπω συχνά.»
Υποθέτω ότι επιτρέπεται και να γράψω αυτή η φράση χωρίς το «κι». Με την ίδια σημασία της. Στα αγγλικά: I do not often see houses like that.


----------



## Kercyn

Η μόνη "διαφορά" που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι με αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το "κι" έχεις δει εσύ ο ίδιος και άλλα τέτοια σπίτια (απλώς όχι συχνά) ενώ χωρίς το "κι" γνωρίζεις απλώς την ύπαρξη άλλων τέτοιων σπιτιών. Αυτό που γράφω είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο και δεν είναι κάποιος κανόνας, απλώς έτσι θα το καταλάβαινα εγώ.
Μπορείς να γράψεις την πρόταση με ή χωρίς το "κι" και το νόημα θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Kercyn, για την απάντηση.


Kercyn said:


> αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το "κι" έχεις δει εσύ ο ίδιος και άλλα τέτοια σπίτια (απλώς όχι συχνά)


Η εξήγησή σου φαίνεται λογική για τη γενική κατανόηση μου τις γλώσσες. Αυτό που μου κάνει αμφιβολίες είναι το ότι αυτή η πρόσθεση ενός «κι» ή «και» μοιάζει υπερβολικά συχνή (στα ελληνικά) για να έχει τέτοιο «ειδικό» νόημα. Όμως φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Kercyn

Όχι, δεν κάνεις λάθος ούτε το "και" έχει κάποιο ειδικό νόημα. Είναι δύο διαφορετικοί τρόποι να πεις το ίδιο πράγμα. Το "κι" δεν προσθέτει ή αφαιρεί κάτι ούτε αλλάζει το νόημα. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος οπότε δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να σου πω πολλά παραπάνω για κάποιον κανόνα που ίσως διέπει αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, Kercyn.
Λοιπόν συνήθως σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει σημασία στο «κ(α)ι», ώστε να επιτραπεί να κανείς μην το χρησιμοποίησε;


----------



## Perseas

Το <<σαν κι/και>> συνηθίζεται όταν ακολουθεί η προσωπική αντωνυμία <<εγώ, εσύ, αυτός>>. Φυσικά η αντωνυμία μπαίνει σε αιτιατική. Π.χ. <<σαν κι εμένα, σαν κι εσένα, σαν κι αυτόν/αυτή/αυτό, σαν κι εμάς, σαν κι εσάς, σαν κι αυτούς/αυτές/αυτά>>. Επίσης <<σαν και μένα/σένα/μας/σας >>. Το <<κι/και>> μπορεί όμως και να παραλειφθεί χωρίς να αλλάξει η σημασία.

Αλλά <<σαν τον Κώστα>>, το <<σαν και τον Κώστα>> δεν ακούγεται καλά.

.......
Mπορούμε επίσης να πούμε <<σαν και τότε/χθες>>....


----------



## sotos

Kercyn said:


> Η μόνη "διαφορά" που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι με αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το "κι" έχεις δει εσύ ο ίδιος και άλλα τέτοια σπίτια (απλώς όχι συχνά).


Όχι. 
Το κι δεν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Λειτουργεί ευφωνικά όπως το "ν" στο τέλος του "σαν", οταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν. Δηλαδή, στα προφορικά ακούγεται "σπίτι σα(ν)  κ' αυτό". Αν δεν υπάρχει το "κι" πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να ακούγεται καθαρά το "ν". Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις το "κι" έχει τη σημασία του "κάτι επί πλέον".  π.χ. "τί ήταν κι αυτό;", δηλαδή "είχαμε και άλλα προβλήματα και προστέθηκε και αυτό".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas και sotos.
Υπάρχουν άλλες συνήθεις περιπτώσεις που το «κι» (ή άλλη ολόκληρη λέξη) λειτουργεί ευφωνικά, εκτός του συνδυασμού με «σαν»;


----------



## sotos

Μάλλον υπάρχουν και άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου λειτουργεί ευφωνικά ή προσωδιακά (δίνει "ρυθμό" στην ομιλία).
π.χ. δημοτικό τραγούδι:
_Μια βλάχα, μια παλιόβλαχα *και* του Νταβέλη η μάνα. _(βλάχα και μάνα είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο)

"όσο όσο" ή "όσο κι όσο". "όσο εγώ = όσο κι εγώ (εσύ, αυτός κτλ)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Πρόκειται επίσης πάντα για καθαρά ευφωνικό «κι» στην έκφραση «περισσότερο κι από»;
(Παράδειγμα: «Τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν περισσότερο κι από το μοσχάρι.»)


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> Πρόκειται επίσης πάντα για καθαρά ευφωνικό «κι» στην έκφραση «περισσότερο κι από»;


Όχι, όχι πάντα:
«Τα ψάρια μου αρέσουν περισσότερο κι από αυτό το κατάστημα πουλιούνται.» (Σωστό; )



διαφορετικός said:


> «Τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν περισσότερο *κι* από το μοσχάρι.»


Καλύτερη ερώτηση: Πρόκειται για ευφωνικό «*κι*» εδώ;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> «Τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν περισσότερο κι από το μοσχάρι.»


Εδώ το «κι» προσδίδει έμφαση: Το μοσχάρι χορταίνει, αλλά τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν ακόμη περισσότερο.




διαφορετικός said:


> «Τα ψάρια μου αρέσουν περισσότερο κι από αυτό το κατάστημα πουλιούνται.»


Εδώ βλέπω δύο διαφορετικές προτάσεις / δύο διαφορετικά νοήματα, που συνδέονται με τον συμπλεκτικό σύνδεσμο «κι».
Η μία πρόταση είναι «Τα ψάρια μου αρέσουν περισσότερο (π.χ. από το χορινό)» και η άλλη «από αυτό το κατάστημα πουλιούνται».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas.



Perseas said:


> Εδώ βλέπω δύο διαφορετικές προτάσεις / δύο διαφορετικά νοήματα, που συνδέονται με τον συμπλεκτικό σύνδεσμο «κι».


Ακριβώς, αυτό είναι αυτό που ήθελα να κατασκευάσω. Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο.



Perseas said:


> Εδώ το «κι» προσδίδει έμφαση: Το μοσχάρι χορταίνει, αλλά τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν ακόμη περισσότερο.


Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση.

Είναι δύσκολο: πώς μπορώ να αντιληφθώ σε μια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση αν πρόκειται για «εμφατικό κι» ή «ευφωνικό κι»;


----------



## Perseas

Οι λειτουργίες του «και/κι» είναι πολλές στα Νέα Ελληνικά. Ορισμένες από αυτές:

1. Χρησιμοποιείται πλεοναστικά ύστερα από επιρρήματα (συνηθέστερα το «όλο» και το «ίσως»)_: Ο αέρας *όλο και* δυναμώνει // Ίσως *και μου* χαρίσουν τη ζωή // *Έτσι κι* έγινε // *Ευτυχώς και* βρέθηκα εκεί._
2. Χρησιμοποιείται πλεοναστικά για τη δήλωση παρομοίωσης μετά από λέξεις όπως «σαν, όπως»: _εύχομαι να γίνω κάποτε *σαν κι* εσένα // είμαι νέος *όπως κι* εσύ. _
Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη μετά από το ρήμα «λες» πάλι για να δηλωθεί παρομοίωση:_ *λες και* ( = σαν να) το έκανες επίτηδες. _
3. Χρησιμοποιείται πλεοναστικά μετά από τα «μήπως, τι»:_ πήρα μαζί μου αρκετά λεφτά *μήπως και* χρειαστούν // *τι κι* ήταν όμορφη; (= σε τι ωφελούσε που ήταν όμορφη._
4. Χρησιμοποιείται επιδοτικά για να δώσει έμφαση σε αυτό που ακολουθεί: _είσαι *και* ο πρώτος! // *και* βέβαια! // φοβάται *και* τον ίσκιο του! //  Τα λιπαρά ψάρια χορταίνουν περισσότερο *κι* από το μοσχάρι._
5. Χρησιμοποιείται αντιθετικά με τη σημασία των «ενώ», «αλλά», «όμως», «και όμως» : _Κάνει τον σοφό *και* (= αλλά) δε γνωρίζει τίποτα // Εσύ κοιμάσαι ξέγνοιαστη *κι* (= ενώ) εγώ κακονυχτάω._
6. Χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει κάτι το αδιαμφισβήτητο:_ Ήρθες *κι *ήρθες, δεν έφερνες και το παιδί μαζί σου; ( _ή_ ήρθες *που* ήρθες, ..)_
7. Χρησιμοποιείται σε φράσεις όπως_ *και λοιπόν; *//* ε, και;*_
8. Συνδέει ουσιαστικά ή επίθετα ή αντωνυμίες ή επιρρήματα για να τονιστεί πολύ η έννοιά τους, ιδίως ως προς το ποσό*:* Χρόνια *και* χρόνια πέρασαν από τότε (= πολλά χρόνια ...) // Τα ίδια *και* τα ίδια (ακριβώς τα ίδια).

Για το «και» μπορεί να πεί κανείς πολλά ακόμη. Το πώς θα διακρίνεις τις διαφορετικές λειτουργίες του είναι θέμα εμπειρίας, εξάσκησης, όπως συμβαίνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η ευφωνική χρήση του «και»/«κι» επιτρέπεται / υπάρχει μόνο σε περιπτώσεις όπου το «και»/«κι» θα μπορούσε και να έχει κάποια σημασία (κάποιο νόημα), έστω και πλεοναστική;


----------



## Perseas

Το «πλεοναστικό» λέγεται überflüssig ή redundant στα γερμανικά. Με άλλα λόγια το πλεοναστικό «και» δεν προσθέτει κάποια πληροφορία στο νόημα, εκτός ίσως από έμφαση ή ευφωνία (όπως λες κι εσύ).
Πχ. Στην πρόταση «ο αέρας όλο και δυναμώνει» το «και» δίνει απλώς έμφαση στο ρήμα «δυναμώνει». Αντίθετα στην πρόταση «Κάνει τον σοφό *και* (= αλλά) δε γνωρίζει τίποτα», η παρουσία του «και» είναι απαραίτητη.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου, Perseas.

Στα γερμανικά υπάρχει μάλιστα η λέξη «Pleonasmus», η οποία σημαίνει στο πεδίο της γλωσσολογίας το ίδιο με τον «πλεονασμό».

Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν ειδικές συντακτικές κανόνες για τη πλεοναστική χρήση του «και» στα ελληνικά. Π.χ. στη έκφραση «Σπίτια σαν κι αυτό» το «κι» δεν έχει άλλη σημασία από πλεοναστική, εμφατική ή ευφωνική. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει παρόμοια δομή σε άλλες γλώσσες.

Η ερώτηση μου ήταν κατά βάθος: «Υπάρχει ειδική σύνταξη για τη ευφωνική (και όχι πλεοναστική ή εμφατική) χρήση του και;» Αλλά επειδή είναι δύσκολο να διακρίνει κανείς την ευφωνική χρήση από την πλεοναστική ή εμφατική, τώρα υποθέτω ότι αυτή η ερώτηση δεν έχει σαφή απάντηση.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν ειδικές συντακτικές κανόνες για τη πλεοναστική χρήση του «και» στα ελληνικά. Π.χ. στη έκφραση «Σπίτια σαν κι αυτό» το «κι» δεν έχει άλλη σημασία από πλεοναστική, εμφατική ή ευφωνική. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει παρόμοια δομή σε άλλες γλώσσες.


Στα γερμανικά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται  τα aber, denn, doch, auch, ja, κ.ά.  ορισμένες φορές πλεοναστικά στον λόγο;
Πχ. 1)Sie möchte ins Kino, *aber* er will lieber zu Hause bleiben. 2)Das ist *aber* schwer!
To δεύτερο *aber *δείχνει έκπληξη, όμως θα μπορούσε να λείπει.



διαφορετικός said:


> Η ερώτηση μου ήταν κατά βάθος: «Υπάρχει ειδική σύνταξη για τη ευφωνική (και όχι πλεοναστική ή εμφατική) χρήση του και;» Αλλά επειδή είναι δύσκολο να διακρίνει κανείς την ευφωνική χρήση από την πλεοναστική ή εμφατική, τώρα υποθέτω ότι αυτή η ερώτηση δεν έχει σαφή απάντηση.


Το βιβλίο γραμματικής που συμβουλεύτηκα δεν έχει τον όρο «ευφωνικό και», γι' αυτό και δεν τον χρησιμοποίησα στην απάντηση #14. Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια χρήση του «κ(α)ι», μπορεί π.χ. στη φράση «σπίτια σαν κι αυτό» να έχουμε τέτοια περίπτωση. Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως ότι το «και» εδώ είναι πλεοναστικό.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, Perseas.



Perseas said:


> Στα γερμανικά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται τα aber, denn, doch, auch, ja, κ.ά. ορισμένες φορές πλεοναστικά στον λόγο;
> Πχ. 1)Sie möchte ins Kino, *aber* er will lieber zu Hause bleiben. 2)Das ist *aber* schwer!
> To δεύτερο *aber *δείχνει έκπληξη, όμως θα μπορούσε να λείπει.


Σωστό!


----------

